# [SOLVED] Phillips widescreen tv display problem



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi guys, has anyone any idea why the picture on this tv is wider than the screen on terrestrial tv, cable seems ok.Tried all aspect ratio's but when full width text comes on a big chunk missing on each side of screen.

Appreciate any help. Thanks.

And if it helps, i don't like my space or mobile phones either. :laugh:

http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/...ONVENTIONAL_CA&sct=WIDESCREEN_MEDIUM_25_28_SU


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Phillips widescreen tv display problem*

Heh, dork.

Based on what I've seen in the user's guide it's an EDTV, or Enhanced Definition TV. It may be having trouble coping with 16:9 native broadcasts as a true 16:9 image doesn't seem to be fully supported.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Phillips widescreen tv display problem*

:laugh: I only said that cos i'd been reading your blog 5 mins before that post. :grin:

Well, i used to be pretty good with this kinda stuff but that was when tv's had valves and if you had a problem first thing you did was give it a good thump on the case which worked sometimes, if not take the back off and if you find a valve not lit up go see this bloke down the village where he had a shed at the bottom of his garden full of bits he had taken from scrap tv's, ask him if he's got a ECF 6584W or whatever, give him a few pennies, sorted.

Anyway, sorry for boring you but what are you saying then? I may as well have thrown my £300 in the bin or can it be fixed.

Btw, whats your definition of a dork? :laugh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Phillips widescreen tv display problem*

Well, if you intend on using this set it may be worth trying to sort the issue. See if you can find a TRUE 16:9 source (many DVDs that are 1.85:1 ratio will work, but avoid "anamorphic" for this) and see if anything is clipped at the edges or seems otherwise distorted.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Phillips widescreen tv display problem*

I have a dvd recorder for which i found the user manual here;http://www.liteonit.com/global/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=75

Couldn't see anything in the specs though about 16:9 support.

Now you mention it everything does run ok through that if i remember right, the simplest solutions are sometimes right under your nose.

Is that what you meant, simply run my terrestrial tv through the DVD-R?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Phillips widescreen tv display problem*

Had another look at this and it seems i am a "dork". The problem is actually cable tv, everything else is as well as can be expected given that i have a somewhat primitive set up to allow my wife to watch everything upstairs. I think some of the problems are due to splitters etc bought from cheapo shops and poor connections make it difficult to track any faults.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Phillips widescreen tv display problem*

You gotta be VERY careful when buying splitters. Some filter out data while others simply can't carry the necessary bandwidth. I had this issue and it fubared my data and cable lines.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Phillips widescreen tv display problem*

Yeah, but when i say splitter i mean in the simplest term, literally just splitting an aerial coax into 2, nothing techno about it.

Is fubared a real word or a typo :laugh: cancel that, just googled it. :laugh:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Phillips widescreen tv display problem*

Hi EB, sorted it. had chat to a cable guy doing an install at a house i was working in.

There are settings options on the cable box, just went in there and changed it to widescreen.

Thanks for your help. :wave:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Phillips widescreen tv display problem*

It's so obvious! *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Phillips widescreen tv display problem*

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Phillips widescreen tv display problem*

My cablebox doesn't have that option so that may be why it didn't click in my mind. I'm pretty locked out of it actually....


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Phillips widescreen tv display problem*

None of us should be expected to know everything. :grin:


----------

